# Freehorseads.com Scam?



## Rodeo1998 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been looking for a trailer and came across this website. Has anyone bought off this website? They are selling practically brand new trailers for dirt cheap, it just doesn't seem right to me. Here is the link to some of the trailers I was looking at. Horse Trailers For Sale In Kansas FreeHorseAds.com


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Never had any experience with them, but looks too good to be true to me...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

If I could buy something for those prices, though, I'd definitely have a trailer...


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

$1,950 for a trailer in that good of shape...seems too good to be true, even though I wish it was true.


----------



## Rodeo1998 (Feb 5, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> Never had any experience with them, but looks too good to be true to me...


Ya. I think I'm going to stay away. I looked up how much the 2012 sundowner sportsman 3 horse was and the retail price is almost 15,000. :shock:


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Also, I looked up ones in my area out of curiosity. One of them is the exact same ad, picture and all- only difference is the location :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Contact one of those ads, if they say the trailer is located at such & such place and if you send the money, they will have it delivered, it's a scam.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Contact one of those ads, if they say the trailer is located at such & such place and if you send the money, they will have it delivered, it's a scam.


I think I may do that... I have an email address devoted just for such purposes :wink:


----------



## Rodeo1998 (Feb 5, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> I think I may do that... I have an email address devoted just for such purposes :wink:


If you do. tell us what happens. :lol:


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Rodeo1998 said:


> If you do. tell us what happens. :lol:


Done, and I will!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

morganarab94 said:


> $1,950 for a trailer in that good of shape...seems too good to be true, even though I wish it was true.





Rodeo1998 said:


> Ya. I think I'm going to stay away. I looked up how much the 2012 sundowner sportsman 3 horse was and the retail price is almost 15,000.




_Could they have dropped a "0" off of the price?
It would then be a $19,500 trailer....:?
_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> Also, I looked up ones in my area out of curiosity. One of them is the exact same ad, picture and all- only difference is the location :wink:


 Yes, you are so right! I saw the same ad saying this trailer was available in our area and when I looked at other sections of the country the exact same ad showed up saying it was available there.
Definitely a scam!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Lawl, I got replies from a few of the ones I contacted... I'll post when I get home 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I responded to a few of the ads, and here were the results:

First off, this fine human doesn't seem to know what a ramp is- trailer was clearly advertised as having one :wink:

Hi there,
You are interested in my horse trailer(Sundowner 727 SL year 2003).
My lower price for this trailer is $2000 NO TRADES please!I need the money ASAP!
More details and pics here: https://sites.google.com/site/2003sundowner7272horse/
The horse trailer is located in Mc Alpin, FL if you want to buy it.
In this moment I am out of town and I cannot meet the buyer(this is the main reason for the online).
From the beginning you have to know that for the payment I request only secure pay, I prefer the payment to be done using eBay services(As you know eBay is the best company for online transactions).
Don't worry,you'll have to send ONLY a deposit in order to receive the horse trailer at your door(I will receive the money only after you receive and inspect the horse trailer and only if you agree to buy it). eBay will keep your money,and will release it to me ONLY with your approval.
Again,the last price for this horse trailer is $2,000. Shipping and handling is free (the loan of my previous buyer didn't get approved so there won't be any additional shipping costs because he already paid the shipping).
If interested,I need your name and address for shipping in order to start the purchase with ebay.

Thank You,


Next:

Hi,
I am looking to sell the trailer because i am relocating. Tried to do that for 2 months and didn't had a success so i dropped the price at $2,100.00 (the price is firm). I'm currently working in the UK (London) and I'll be moving here permanently within the next few months. I have already been sold my horses and i left the trailer to a warehouse in Akron, OH before leaving to the UK. The trailer is very clean, clear title and no mechanical problems. I can ship it for free if you want to buy it.
For more information and pictures follow this link:
http://interbrands-imageuploader-pr...SSSSRP20ALUMINUM2HORSEWDRESSINGROOM/exiss.htm
The pics speak for themselves, You'll love the trailer, I can guarantee you that! 
Let me know if you are interested and we'll go from there.

Finally:

Good morning,

The trailer is still for sale. It is in excellent condition. I'm asking $2,600 for it, final price. I have to to sell this trailer as fast as I can because in 5 days I will be in Europe and I think I'll stay there for a while. Also this was my brother trailer but he is not anymore, and brings me a lot of memories that make me suffer and this is the reason for what I want to sell it as soon as possible. Currently I'm in Air Force Base from Montgomery, AL, I have a contract for this deal with Google company and right now the trailer is here in town at the shipping company. Since someone agree to buy it, but at the end he never got the loan. I've already prepared shipping for him as he was out of state. For this reason the shipping is included. If you are really interested please include in your next email, your full info (full name, full shipping address and your ph #) so I can notify Google representatives that you are selected as my buyer and they will contact you to explain the entire procedure. The pics speak for themselves! You'll love the trailer I can guarantee you that!

Sincerely,
Lt. _____

I like how multiple ads say "The pics speak for themselves! You'll love the trailer I can guarantee you that!" Definitely scams all around- I wonder what will happen when I say "Ooh, I have an uncle in the area that can come make the transaction for me!"


----------



## Rodeo1998 (Feb 5, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> I responded to a few of the ads, and here were the results:
> 
> First off, this fine human doesn't seem to know what a ramp is- trailer was clearly advertised as having one :wink:
> 
> ...



Those are too funny! Guess I will have to search for trailers else where.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would bet the farm on it, TOTAL 100% SCAM!!!!!!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Most recent replies:
Hi,
I appreciate your interest in buying my trailer. The trailer is in perfect shape, without scratches or dents. I legally own a clear title, free of any liens or loans, under my name. For sale at $2,350. 
The price is below the market as I recently divorced and I need the money as soon as possible, therefore I don't need it, so I'm trying to sell it as soon as possible.
The transaction will be made through eBay Buyer Protection Program for the safety of both of us. If you're interested to purchase just email me with your full name, full address and phone#, so I can notify eBay that you are selected as my buyer and they will contact you to explain the entire procedure.
Waiting for your reply,

And as a reply to one of my replies stating that either I or a relative can come pick up the trailer from the named city:
Hi again Sarah (not my real name),
I'm sorry but but you cannot pick up the trailer because it is already on Google possession sealed in a container along with all documents waiting for a destination. The trailer will be shipped from here directly to your door and the shipping process will take around 2-3 days. I'll be paid by Google only after you will receive and inspect the trailer for 5 days. So I want to sell it asap and a fast sale can be done only at a low price. As I told you before I have a contract with Google and our transaction will be made through Google for the safety of both of us. If you're really interested to purchase just send me your full info so I can notify Google that you are selected as my buyer and they will contact you to explain the entire procedure. Thank you, ___


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> Most recent replies:
> Hi,
> I appreciate your interest in buying my trailer. The trailer is in perfect shape, without scratches or dents. I legally own a clear title, free of any liens or loans, under my name. For sale at $2,350.
> The price is below the market as I recently divorced and I need the money as soon as possible, therefore I don't need it, so I'm trying to sell it as soon as possible.
> ...


Hahahahahaha! That's the funniest thing I've ever seen! :rofl: 
Ahahaha! If it were me, I would be real pleasant, and keep dropping hints such as: 
Isn't it just _lovely _ that no body scams any more. After all, its very easy to pick out a scammer. For example, I once asked this fellow if I could pick up a trailer at his property, and pay the money there. And do you know what?! He said no! That is the height of rudeness. Now I know you won't be doing that and will let me pick up the trailer at your property won't you? Because only a scammer would refuse that. 


I'd love to see their answer!!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

There's a web site dedicated to scamming scammers that is good for some laughs. 

419 Eater - The largest scambaiting community on the planet!

Who knows, maybe it will inspire you to have fun with this person.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

TOTAL scam! I once looked into an ad for a Porsche Cayenne for a ridiculously low price and got almost the exact same response (divorced, moved to Europe, item will be paid for and shipped to my door through eBay., etc.) Absolutely impossible since it was supposedly located at the exact opposite end of the country from me, shipping alone would be way more than the asking price. They will keep emailing you asking for a response and telling you how stupid you would be to turn down such a good deal!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

CandyCanes said:


> Hahahahahaha! That's the funniest thing I've ever seen! :rofl:
> Ahahaha! If it were me, I would be real pleasant, and keep dropping hints such as:
> Isn't it just _lovely _ that no body scams any more. After all, its very easy to pick out a scammer. For example, I once asked this fellow if I could pick up a trailer at his property, and pay the money there. And do you know what?! He said no! That is the height of rudeness. Now I know you won't be doing that and will let me pick up the trailer at your property won't you? Because only a scammer would refuse that.
> 
> ...


I think my response was something to the effect of "Well, if I can't see the trailer before buying it, then I guess I'll have to take my business elsewhere. I almost got scammed once in the past- the like new trailer I was going to buy turned out to be all rusted on the inside! The nerve of some people!"

I got another reply from a different person- didn't say they were living out of the area or something, but did want to pay through ebay, and they needed my personal info to notify them that I was the selected buyer. 

I said "Sounds great! When can I view the trailer so that we can begin the transaction ASAP? Anytime's good for me!"


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

yep .. scam.. hey i will send you cheque for x amt of dollars you in turn deposit the cheque, and sen to me money orders and i will be so generous and allow you to keep one thousand dollars... or .. this is barrister bloopty blah from England you have an inheritance of a million dollars and to claim it all you have to do is..
or you won a prize send $50.00 and we will release the prize money to you... 
thousand more every day..


----------

